# Lenovo IdeaPad 500S-14ISK 80Q3005AIN - Any experience



## sunandoghosh1 (May 16, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Any exp with Lenovo IdeaPad 500S-14ISK 80Q3005AIN 
Lenovo IdeaPad 500S-14ISK 80Q3005AIN Price in India, Specification, Features | Digit.i

this model.

Is 14 inch full HD good ram which i can upgrade to 16GB ; i can swap HD to SSD. 
Worried about heating heating issues as its smaller in size?

Any expert opinion pls as need to purchase asap. thanks


----------



## omega44-xt (May 17, 2016)

I suppose you are considering that laptop for its light weight. If you are not into gaming, then no need to worry about heating. While gaming every laptop heats up.

You can check this too:
Lenovo Ideapad U U41 80JV00CDIN Intel Core i7 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.58200  Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad U U41 80JV00CDIN Intel Core i7 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (May 17, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I suppose you are considering that laptop for its light weight. If you are not into gaming, then no need to worry about heating. While gaming every laptop heats up.
> 
> You can check this too:
> Lenovo Ideapad U U41 80JV00CDIN Intel Core i7 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.58200  Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad U U41 80JV00CDIN Intel Core i7 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com



Just realized that both the one i posted and ur suggestion the expandable memory is limited to 8 GB RAM...16GB ram expand ability is a key feature.

Also the touchpad is not good in this one it seems.
infact Lenovo IdeaPad 500S-14ISK 80Q3005AIN was very good but only thing came to know that RAM is limited to 8GB as it has one slot.

I am wondering whether there is any model till 60K which meets following requirements

1. 14 inch preferably
2. expandability to 16GB ram
3. Full HD or atleast 1600 by 900
4. i5 6th gen or i7 5th gen if not 6th gen
6. 2gb graphics not a gamer but would like to have some graphics rather than integrated one

- - - Updated - - -

also could someone confirm i believe that  1366 x 768 pixels  resolution would be somewhat uncomfortable for a laptop as less screen space would be available.

- - - Updated - - -

The reason i am so scared of lenovo 15 inch model is because my last purchase of 80NT00PAIN

Lenovo Ideapad 500 Intel i7 Laptop
80NT00PAIN

the mousepad / tocuhpad left right click buttons are so hard and useless that i cannot use laptop without a mouse externally attached? attached screenshot.

finally i am inclined to buy 

 HP Pavilion 15-ab215TX 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7 6500U/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/Nvidia Geforce 940M Graphics), Blizzard White 
Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab215TX 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7 6500U/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/Nvidia Geforce 940M Graphics), Blizzard White Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i


any idea about the touchpad for this model

- - - Updated - - -

attached pic

- - - Updated - - -

attached pic


----------



## raga8 (May 17, 2016)

sunandoghosh1 said:


> Just realized that both the one i posted and ur suggestion the expandable memory is limited to 8 GB RAM...16GB ram expand ability is a key feature.
> 
> Also the touchpad is not good in this one it seems.
> infact Lenovo IdeaPad 500S-14ISK 80Q3005AIN was very good but only thing came to know that RAM is limited to 8GB as it has one slot.
> ...


----------



## omega44-xt (May 17, 2016)

[MENTION=322153]sunandoghosh1[/MENTION] : If you are not a gamer, there's no need for dedicated GPU. Internal one is good enough for every other requirements.

Fill the questionnaire
*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html

You can definitely buy the Asus GL552JX from Paytm, if you want

Other options:
Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co

Why do you want 16GB RAM?? There's no need for it. 8GB RAM is more than enough for almost everything


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (May 18, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> [MENTION=322153]sunandoghosh1[/MENTION] : If you are not a gamer, there's no need for dedicated GPU. Internal one is good enough for every other requirements.
> 
> Fill the questionnaire
> *forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html
> ...


Thanks Bro... Will fill questionnaire today surely when I front of PC... Right own on mobile... 16gb makes a huge difference... I have felt it when we use multiple apps simultaneously like torrent,  audacity, sql server, vmware etc, multiple firefox instances... I dont want to buy from paytm... Cant afford my 60k to go wrong this is last bit of money I can invest.... For next 1-2 years... 

If TouchPad is fine then hp seems ok

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (May 18, 2016)

sunandoghosh1 said:


> Thanks Bro... Will fill questionnaire today surely when I front of PC... Right own on mobile... 16gb makes a huge difference... I have felt it when we use multiple apps simultaneously like torrent,  audacity, sql server, vmware etc, multiple firefox instances... I dont want to buy from paytm... Cant afford my 60k to go wrong this is last bit of money I can invest.... For next 1-2 years...
> 
> If TouchPad is fine then hp seems ok
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I bought my current laptop from Paytm, I received it in 5 days... You can send paytm cash to bank


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (May 18, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I bought my current laptop from Paytm, I received it in 5 days... You can send paytm cash to bank



Thanks Bro but i do not have that much risk appetite (even though its very less may be) given my current situation.
I cant buy from ebay paytm now. Amazon reputed sellers like cloudtail and similar are ok with me.

Finally I am almost seem to be going for HP model.
Reason:

Full HD display with IPS
(what really matters to me is atleast 1600 by 900 resolution)

8GB Ram which can be upgraded

Hard disk can be later swapped for SSD

Optical drive i can later on use as second bay for second hard disk with hd bay

graphics is decent and should fulfill any unknown average requirements

touchpad is not that bad it seems

accidental 1 year warranty

i7 6th gen

cant get all of these within 70k in india (excluding ebay paytm etc)


----------



## raga8 (May 18, 2016)

sunandoghosh1 said:


> Thanks Bro but i do not have that much risk appetite (even though its very less may be) given my current situation.
> I cant buy from ebay paytm now. Amazon reputed sellers like cloudtail and similar are ok with me.
> 
> Finally I am almost seem to be going for HP model.
> ...



If you wish to buy hp model then kindly check at offline hp stores sometimes price may be less or you can get additional warranty at little extra cost


----------



## omega44-xt (May 18, 2016)

This one seems to be a new model
HP Pavilion Home &amp; Office 15t-M7H64AV L9S44AV Intel Core i7 (6th Gen) - (16 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.71000  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion Home &amp; Office 15t-M7H64AV L9S44AV Intel Core i7 (6th Gen) - (16 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Or get this
HP Pavilion 15-ab214TX N8L63PA Core i7 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.68900  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab214TX N8L63PA Core i7 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Natural SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Or this gaming laptop
Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.71990  Price in India - Buy Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
It has a 7200rpm HDD instead of 5400rpm one


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (May 19, 2016)

raga8 said:


> If you wish to buy hp model then kindly check at offline hp stores sometimes price may be less or you can get additional warranty at little extra cost



Agreed...i tried reaching the nearest exclusive HP world showroom here at Sanatcruz West 
 HP World

    Geonet IT Mall Pvt Ltd Shop No 5, Mansarovar Bldg, SV Rd
    Santa Cruz West
    Mumbai - 400055 Opp. Vijay Sales +912226463333 

However they did not had model HP Pavilion 15-ab215TX 15.6-inch Laptop for even display...the condition was to buy the piece in sealed condition...i just wanted to have a few minutes hands on for touchpad...and right left click on touchpad as thats the biggest issue i have suffered in lenovo model i purchased.

DO you have any idea of any other shop in Mumbai where such laptops can be tried hands on or are on demo for display?

- - - Updated - - -



> anupam_pb said:
> 
> 
> > This one seems to be a new model
> ...



Never had any exp with ASUS...any feedback as to its service centers and durability especially heating risk

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## omega44-xt (May 19, 2016)

sunandoghosh1 said:


> Agreed...i tried reaching the nearest exclusive HP world showroom here at Sanatcruz West
> HP World
> 
> Geonet IT Mall Pvt Ltd Shop No 5, Mansarovar Bldg, SV Rd
> ...



While gaming, most laptops in this price would heat up, otherwise it should run cool

Asus doesn't have service centres everywhere like HP has, but I never heard many complaints (Then not many people have a Asus laptop). Asus is a good brand. Moreover that model has a M.2 slot for an additional SSD, which will surely come in handy


----------



## raga8 (May 20, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> While gaming, most laptops in this price would heat up, otherwise it should run cool
> 
> Asus doesn't have service centres everywhere like HP has, but I never heard many complaints (Then not many people have a Asus laptop). Asus is a good brand. Moreover that model has a M.2 slot for an additional SSD, which will surely come in handy



Asus has service center in all metros.. check wheather service center is present in your locality in Asus website... and by the above mentioned Asus rog gl552 is my current laptop the performance is awesome and  it doesn't heat up while gaming even after a hour or so... only place u can feel the heat is on the fan......


----------

